# Outdoors > Gear and Equipment >  Headlight.

## R93

Scored myself a new headlight to have as a spare and back up my petzl if needed.
Have to say I am impressed with the wee Spark SD6-500CW.
Runs on an 18650. All up it feels no heavier than the battery. 
Got a couple lenses. Spot and flood. Construction is pretty sound. Even a mutton like me will struggle to break it.
Has a wee magnet that screws in so you can fix it to something metal if needed. Pen clip and simple method of mounting to the head harness.
Very bright xml2.
I reckon it is a practical and grunty headlight that will handle anything you need it to.

It was a bit dear for a headlight at around $100 but I reckon it should out last a lot of others and being made of alloy I doubt you would break it in a hurry.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Nibblet

Nice, how stable is it in the head mount setup? Doesn't try to spin itself down when walking?

----------


## R93

Not at all. It is snug in the rubbers and on the head. I thought it may be too front heavy but so far so good. Haven't really tested it on a big mish yet, but I am sure it will be sweet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

How would it compare with say a ledlenser H7?

----------


## Maca49

Been crawling round under a house half the day with my Lenser on excellent piece of gear! :Thumbsup:

----------


## R93

> How would it compare with say a ledlenser H7?


Don't know Cam. I have never used one. I have just had a petzl for ages.
Had a wire get wrecked on one of them. No wires on this thing. Runs for ages with multiple settings on reliable, rechargeable batteries. 

The H7 is a tiny but powerful unit by all accounts. I would guess it would wear on your mellon better as well.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

I should have shares in the company at the rate I lose them or leave them behind somewhere.

----------


## Pengy

I have an H7 and although it is adequate, it is now at the lower level of light output when compared to newer headlights.
Just ordered a 5000 lumen triple cree job from Ali express for the princely sum of $35 shipped. Same light is being sold on TM for anything from $95 up.
I will let you know if it turns out to be a piece of crap or otherwise.

Same as this;
http://www.trademe.co.nz/sports/hunt...-696198552.htm

----------


## Maca49

> Don't know Cam. I have never used one. I have just had a petzl for ages.
> Had a wire get wrecked on one of them. No wires on this thing. Runs for ages with multiple settings on reliable, rechargeable batteries. 
> 
> The H7 is a tiny but powerful unit by all accounts. I would guess it would wear on your mellon better as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No wires, yes wireless electricity, next chance to be a billionaire :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

> I have an H7 and although it is adequate, it is now at the lower level of light output when compared to newer headlights.
> Just ordered a 5000 lumen triple cree job from Ali express for the princely sum of $35 shipped. Same light is being sold on TM for anything from $95 up.
> I will let you know if it turns out to be a piece of crap or otherwise.
> 
> Same as this;
> http://www.trademe.co.nz/sports/hunt...-696198552.htm


5000lumen ! jeebus!

I already have a spotlight  :Grin: 

be interested to see what sort of run time you get.

----------


## Maca49

Never believe Chinese lumen! :X X:

----------


## Munsey

5000 lumen wtf !  , you just shine on your cold plate of food 30 secs and she's cooked  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Pengy

Yeah I know all that Maca. But even if it only pumps out half of its claimed power I will be happy. I dont want it for hunting , as I already have an H7.

I got a laser for cooking with Munsey  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## R93

> No wires, yes wireless electricity, next chance to be a billionaire


No wires running to a battery pack that perish over time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mikee

I just brought a H14.2 cause I might need a better one. Bloody bright but I have never been a fan of those lights with a battery back fitted Aft, still not sure about that but for $  I think was ok.

----------


## veitnamcam

that's the flagship one ay Mikee?

----------


## mikee

> that's the flagship one ay Mikee?


Mine just "needed" to be bigger then yours for a change. Local electrical whole saler we use has them so got it at  wholesale rather than retail.

----------


## veitnamcam

nice.

----------


## Camel

Good evening R93 - did you have to get a custom strap made, as you have done previously with all the other head lamps you have purchased, as the one supplied with this new head lamp wouldn't adjust out far enough?

----------


## Pengy

:Wtfsmilie:  I hope you know each other

----------


## R93

> Good evening R93 - did you have to get a custom strap made, as you have done previously with all the other head lamps you have purchased, as the one supplied with this new head lamp wouldn't adjust out far enough?


Good evening yourself camel.
Yes it was custom made, now that you mention it.
They made a template off your second head that you have growing out of your scapula. Your main one is apparently way to large and difficult to contour properly, (I guess that's why your nickname is moon head) so they have left that to carry on making gorilla biscuits.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Toby

Shit, I only thought you had extra digits down there  :Grin:

----------


## Chris

5000 Lumens ? I been using a 500 zoomable for 3 or 4 years & is more than enough light. 
5K might be over kill really

----------


## Maca49

The Chinese love their noughts! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Pengy

It turned up today. I think it may make a good fire lighter  :Grin:

----------


## Chris

Have a spare the 500 lm zoomable ,runs on 3x AA batteries. nib

----------


## Nibblet

@mikee did you get the h14.2 or the h14r.2? Hows it go? Good piece of kit?

Was looking at getting the h14r.2, pretty decent specs and lenser seem to have a good rep and 5 year warranty

----------


## mikee

@Nibblet I go the H14.2 as rechargable batteries can be a painfull. I like the light bloody bright but I don't like the battery pack sitting on the back of my swede. 
I have been using it at work but just brought a smaller one for work as the 14.2 battery pack catches on everything when you are climing in and out of cupboards and consoles on the job I do.
Did I say bloody bright, also the on off switch seems to manage to turn itself on when its stuffed in my tool box.  I am not a fan of the whole programmed light / dimmer thing. More gimick than not. I am a simple man so I prefer a headlamp that turns on at full power or off. Not interested in the inbetween shit. All and all its a bloody bright light and well built (the light/housing but wouldnt buy another).

----------


## Nibblet

Ah FFS, I was too impatient and brought it without waiting for your reply. Guess I will find out the hard way. I ended up getting the H14R.2 as it can run its lion rechargable OR standard/rechargable batts. And its 'boost' mode goes to 850lm compared to the H14.2 which is 350lm. 300m beam from a headlamp sounds mint.

Was tempted to get another cheapie but this will get thrashed at work and can be used hunting/camping so 5 year warranty should do the trick. Just as long as I don't loose it like Cam apparently does every other week.

----------


## Gapped axe

Waiting to see how yours works out Pengy, especially battery life.

----------


## savageshooter

DX.com is your friend.. :Thumbsup: 

http://dx.com/c/flashlights-lasers-999/headlamps-906

----------


## kiwijames

> DX.com is your friend..
> 
> http://dx.com/c/flashlights-lasers-999/headlamps-906


DX have proven as of late to be a shambolic organisation of idiots. The last three transactions I have had with them have been slow, incorrectly priced with the last one being totally lost and all records deleted from my account. Too bad for them my PayPal account is not as piss poor organised or devious as DX twits.

----------


## Markgibsonr25

> @mikee did you get the h14.2 or the h14r.2? Hows it go? Good piece of kit?
> 
> Was looking at getting the h14r.2, pretty decent specs and lenser seem to have a good rep and 5 year warranty


I think the 14.2 r is a alot brighter than the 14.2,Rechargeable batteries dont seem to be a issue as it will run on two  common 18650 batteries or AA,s if needed.They are alot larger than the h7.I have found the programable function a bit of a gimmick.There is a setting for storage where it wont accidentally turn itself on.I dont think you can beat the lenser warranty.With the H7 i have never had a issue with warranty and has been replaced with a new one any time there is a small issue.

----------


## Wirehunt

> Ah FFS, I was too impatient and brought it without waiting for your reply. Guess I will find out the hard way. I ended up getting the H14R.2 as it can run its lion rechargable OR standard/rechargable batts. And its 'boost' mode goes to 850lm compared to the H14.2 which is 350lm. 300m beam from a headlamp sounds mint.
> 
> Was tempted to get another cheapie but this will get thrashed at work and can be used hunting/camping so 5 year warranty should do the trick. Just as long as I don't loose it like Cam apparently does every other week.


Yes you are.  Seen one in action, more faults than the old one.  In fact the owner has gone back to the old one.

----------


## Nibblet

> Yes you are.  Seen one in action, more faults than the old one.  In fact the owner has gone back to the old one.


Ah well serves me right for being impulsive and impatient. Time will be the telling factor.

----------


## mikee

I brought the SEO5 Led Lenser
Much better for what I want but time will tell. $92 incl GST from our local wholsaler. No idea what reail price would be

----------


## savageshooter

> DX have proven as of late to be a shambolic organisation of idiots. The last three transactions I have had with them have been slow, incorrectly priced with the last one being totally lost and all records deleted from my account. Too bad for them my PayPal account is not as piss poor organised or devious as DX twits.


Yeah Ive had the odd ***up myself. But over all not too bad. Pity your experience was.

----------


## Spoon

> It turned up today. I think it may make a good fire lighter


What's it like? Is it really that bright?  :Zomg:

----------


## Pengy

first thing you notice is the weight.I reckon if you wore this thing for any length of time you would end up with a stoop like Smeagol. 
It is indeed bright, but i doubt it comes close to the claimed output. Has a nice wide and bright flood which suits my needs for this particular light. Direct recharging as well.

----------


## Spoon

Worth the money you reckon?

----------


## Pengy

Yep. You can probably find one on Ali express that even comrs with batteries for a very good price. I already have a supply of 1850 s so wasnt bothered. 
$35 delivered. Cant go wrong really

----------

